# Lou's Birthday



## goldsilverpro (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Lou.


----------



## Lou (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday to you too, Chris!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday to you both!

I hope you both have a great day and have everything you wish for!

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday to both of you as well.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthdays!!
Wishing both you gentlemen a fantastically splendid day!


----------



## Palladium (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy 30th birthday guys.  
Hope it's a good one!!!


----------



## scrapman1077 (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday to both !


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 29, 2016)

Happiest of Birthdays to two stalwarts of the forum!! 8)


----------



## nickvc (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy birthday gentlemen hope you both have a good day and a great night.


----------



## metatp (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday! And thank you for all your support for this site.


----------



## MGH (Nov 29, 2016)

Really, both of you guys?! Well okay then, double Happy Birthday to both of you!

Thanks to both of you for your both long-time and in-depth contributions to the forum. I've now passed my quota of using the word "both" and must get back to work.


----------



## kurtak (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday both Lou & Chris 8) 

Hope you guys have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## everydayisalesson (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday, GO BUCKS!!!!


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy birthday to both of you!  

Now I have to rush, I'm late to a double birthday party. My dad and my sisters son.

Göran


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 29, 2016)

Well Happy Birthday to you guys! You should get together to celebrate.


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 29, 2016)

And Happy Birthday to your Dad and nephew Goran! Hope you have a good time.


----------



## jeneje (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday Lou.

Ken


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jonn (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday gentlemen! !


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday to both of you, many more to come.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 29, 2016)

Platdigger said:


> And Happy Birthday to your Dad and nephew Goran! Hope you have a good time.


Hehe, thanks! I will show them the greetings.  

Göran


----------



## Grelko (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy Birthday Lou and goldsilverpro!!!

I've learned a lot from you guys since I've been here, thanks for everything. :mrgreen:


----------



## 4metals (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy birthday Lou and Chris!

Who would have thought so much refining knowledge could have come into the world on the same day? Just a couple of few years apart! :mrgreen:


----------



## kjavanb123 (Nov 29, 2016)

Happy birthday to both. I have always been grateful to your help. Thanks.


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 30, 2016)

Wishing a possibly slightly belated happy birthday to you gentlemen.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday to both you guys. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## autumnwillow (Nov 30, 2016)

Belated happy birthday to Lou and Chris!


----------



## anachronism (Nov 30, 2016)

Happy Birthday chaps.

Jon


----------



## chuckgambale (Nov 30, 2016)

Happy birthday gentlemen hope it was great, you sure deserve it.


----------



## artart47 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hey Lou!
I'm a little late but, I hope you had a great birthday!
Art.


----------



## Geo (Dec 1, 2016)

Happy Belated Birthday Guys! Sorry I missed the party. I hope both of you had a great birthday.


----------



## butcher (Dec 1, 2016)

It is my hope both of you gentlemen have had a great birthday. sorry I am late to the party.


----------



## Shark (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy (Late) Birthday guys.


----------

